
Digital Sharecropping (2006) - 666_howitzer
http://www.roughtype.com/?p=634
======
3xblah
For those who were online in 1993, did you ever think we would see websites
with over a billion pages. That billions of people would login to one website,
run by someone they do not know or do business with, every day as a means to
communicate.

Or were you thinking someday the web would have billions of websites. As I
remember it, the size of the web (cf. internet) was always measured in number
of websites not pages.

The obsession with "scaling" seem to presume that the web is _not_ destined to
be billions of low-traffic websites, each with its own login.

~~~
jl2718
Spam. Nobody expected it at the scale we see now. It kills off all but the
biggest sites.

------
0xCMP
Seems like it went down or was deleted. Here is an archived version
[https://archive.is/jIgf4](https://archive.is/jIgf4)

~~~
andai
Still working here, but thanks, good to be prepared :)

------
trimbo
(2006)

~~~
dang
Added. Thanks!

